# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Leatherat - A rather jolly Folk/Rock band!

## Soundfarmer Pete

There`s some rather nice e-mando playing near the end.....oh and Pete`s depping with Something Nasty In The Woodshed when our regular mando player can`t make it so fun all round  :Wink:

----------

